# How well do you think this Sixers team can do for the 2010/2011 NBA season?



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Anybody's 'thoughts on how the season might turned out?

Personally, I think the team has a pretty good chance to make the playoffs with at least 40 wins under their belt. Sadly, if Ed didn't made that idiotic trade just to dump Sammy's contract to get under the luxury tax; they would've had a chance to get 50 or more.

On the brighter side, they now have a coach who preaches defense and running actually half-courts sets, instead of being a team of no-defense-playing-chuckers.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Salomon said:


> Anybody's 'thoughts on how the season might turned out?
> 
> Personally, I think the team has a pretty good chance to make the playoffs with at least 40 wins under their belt. Sadly, if Ed didn't made that idiotic trade just to dump Sammy's contract to get under the luxury tax; they would've had a chance to get 50 or more.
> 
> On the brighter side, they now have a coach who preaches defense and running actually half-courts sets, instead of being a team of no-defense-playing-chuckers.


Optimistically I'd like to say 45, but realistically with the growing pains I'm guessing it'll be a 38 win season. Still middle of the pack, but headed in a positive direction.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I came in this thread to say 38 but since RedsDrunk already said it (and because I grew up watching Price is Right) I'm going to say 39.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been reading the latest discussions on this Sixers blog I go to everyday (link here), and I read some interesting thoughts about whether or not who is going to be the best player on the team in the next few years between Turner and Holiday, and also more importantly; the one who most deserves to run offense.

Should the Sixers try to make Turner into a mostly off-the-ball scorer and have Holiday set up the offense in a traditional sense or try to install a motion offense like Flex and the Triangle?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm in favor of a motion offense.

Overall though I don't think you should take Turner's playmaking ability away from him. I just don't think they should try to run everything through him. While he's a good playmaker if he's asked to run too much of the offense he'll have a high turnover rate.

I think they can share the ball because Jrue doesn't need to dominate the ball to be effective but we'll see if that's still the case as he becomes a better player.


----------

